# New South Wales (Australia) Suppliers...



## dreegle1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi guys, been very busy recently, so haven't been posting my (much more frequent) successes...I do, however, have a photo that I do want to share of a duck I accidentally mummified by over smoking....but that will have to wait.

 Ok, in Australia, the only way to get cures, smoking supplies is through wholesale butcher supply shops (who generally, don't want to waste their time with hobbyists i/e DQ cure isn't available in Australia, nobody told me that, they just let me keep asking for it), and butchers...Anyway, long story short, this guy has just started up online, he is based in Orange, and he freights for cost http://www.orangefarmhardware.com.au  He has a reasonable range, and reasonable prices (by all means shop around and let me know of a better supplier... If you can, I have spent months looking, and this is the ONLY retail supplier I could find :) Now, if I can just convince him to widen his range of smoker chips, and stock amns...


----------



## dreegle1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just when I find one...within two weeks I find a better one (although wood chips are more expensive here), they stock the Kwikurit range of cures..."Kwikurit standard" is versatile, but very strong (11% sodium nitrite)....
Problem though, is that you need e-commerce approval to become customer. It is worth the wait though....

http://www.butcherathome.com.au


----------



## dls1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dreegle1 - I would be concerned about the cures on both of those sites. OFH gives a warning message, but doesn't disclose the nitrite percentage content. BAH does disclose the nitrite content, but the percentages are odd. Their standard cure is 11%, and the ham/bacon cure is 2.2%. Also, their requirement of registering to be able to see the prices is ridiculous. Not very buyer friendly.

So, while checking out the forum and sipping my first cup of coffee I saw your posts and thought "There has be a source in Oz for DQ/Cure #1 for hobbyist/domestic use". I did a little quick Googling and found The RedBack Trading Company that appears to be in the Melbourne area. They offer both Cure #1 and Cure #2 as well as what appears to be a decent selection of wood chips and dust - http://redbacktrading.com.au/index1.html

Another source I found, Misty Gulley Smokehouse, offers Cure #1 (2.0% & 6.25%), Cure #2, wood chips, chunks, pellets, dust, and the A-Maze-N cold smoker - http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/index.php

Good Luck.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 23, 2012)

Andrea at Misty Gulley is a dealer/distributor of mine, and awesome to deal with!!!

Shipping to Australia is very expensive for me, and she keeps the costs down by ordering in quantities

I know she just received a full container load of goodies from the U.S.

http://www.mistygully.com.au/

Todd


----------



## dreegle1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you very much...I have placed my cure order with redback trading...and am browsing for an amns, through misty gully (I am also shopping around for a decent, cheap (therefore, hand)  meat grinder, and sausage stuffer, so will see how that goes. The problem that I had, was that, unless you know EXACTLY what you are looking for, including brands etc, you are sent running in circles...For example, there are many recipes on this site, that requires "cure # 1"...and other references that "prague powder" is not cure #1...Yet, apparently, cure #1 and prague powder are the same, on Redback Tradings lists...No matter, I can get pink salt now, and am happy about it :)


----------



## dls1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dreegle1 said:


> Thank you very much...I have placed my cure order with redback trading...and am browsing for an amns, through misty gully (I am also shopping around for a decent, cheap (therefore, hand)  meat grinder, and sausage stuffer, so will see how that goes. The problem that I had, was that, unless you know EXACTLY what you are looking for, including brands etc, you are sent running in circles...For example, there are many recipes on this site, that requires "cure # 1"...and other references that "prague powder" is not cure #1...Yet, apparently, cure #1 and prague powder are the same, on Redback Tradings lists...No matter, I can get pink salt now, and am happy about it :)


Glad you got connected and have an order placed.

You're right, it can get confusing. Depending upon who you're talking to, or what you're reading, many interchangeable terms are used:

Pink Salt = Cure #1 = Insta Cure #1 = Prague Powder #1 = DC Cure = DQ Cure. Whatever term is used, look for a blend of 2 ingredients ; salt (93.75%) and sodium nitrite (6.25%).

Have fun.


----------



## moikel (Jul 28, 2012)

Where exactly in the South West are you? I grew up down there. I get my cure from misty gully ,I got some from a butcher supply in Sydney but I wasn't that thrilled with it.

6.25% is the ratio that I have found works best.


----------



## gjohnson (May 20, 2013)

You can get prague powder #1 and prague powder #2 from these guys http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/

Have fun and happy curing and smoking

Cheers Glenn


----------

